# My dog had a fight with coyote today



## cagal

It all happened so fast, but I was watering some plants on my deck when Hunter bolted down the stairs and chased off a coyote. At first I couldn't tell what was happening then I heard a few yelps and saw somethng light brown being chased by my dog At first I thought he was chasing a deer but then realized it was way too small. He did he came back when he was called (well, after about 3 - 4 tries). No harm to Hunter but the coyote came back through our yard about 2 minutes later and was limiping. Hunter started barking through the window screen and it tucked its tail and bolted in the opposite direction. I was so scared for my dog - we have a big coyote problem around our area to the point they are all over the place. True, we back onto a "greenbelt" but they cut right across the back yards at all times of the day plus I have seen them trotting along the path near us. They have also been hunting a lot at night and are very noisy. One even came out and watched us while I was walking the dog. I shouted and waved and it took off; the dog knew he was there though. I shoudl have "listened" to him right away when he kept looking back


----------



## Courtney

Oh crud. I fear of mine as our property backs protected wetlands and there is a pack that runs the area.

If it were me I would call my vet and explain to him/her what happened. Not sure if any testing should be done on your boy just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Nigel

Lots of coyotes means they have a good food supply, lots of stray cats maybe? Glad to hear your dog is ok and has a good recall. I'm a bit paranoid about rabies when it comes to this kind of stuff, luckily we haven't encountered anything ourselves for a while.


----------



## NTexFoster

Animals that survive adapt to their environment. Our yuppy habitats provide an interesting environment for a lot of different species to thrive in. Mice, rats, squirrels, possum, raccoons, and others have lived alongside us for a long time. Now coyotes, bob cats, mountain lions, feral hogs and even the occasional bear have decided to check out the 'burbs. And why not? Lots of food and its generally safe for them b/c most suburban environments don't allow for an immediate response (ie I can't pop out my rifle and kill a coyote that has entered my backyard).

I don't quite see a downside to this though. Excellent way to dispose of those annoying neighborhood kids who think throwing rocks at people's dogs is entertaining. I think annoying kids being hunted by a pack of coyotes is entertaining.


----------



## cagal

We have lots of cute little bunnies, ducks, racoons and deer around - so yes, huge food supply. We have so many coyotes in a very suburban setting - we are right in the middle of a city of +700,000 people.

I checked him over and didn't see any bites and called the vet - they said if no bites, not to worry. His shots are up to date so the concern is more for infection than anything else. My dog is normally so calm and we laugh at him for being the worst guard dog ever - he rarely barks. My black lab barked more at strangers. I couldn't believe it when I saw him, but am so glad we worked so hard on obedience training. I am sure there were more waiting in the wings so to speak.


----------



## Nigel

NTexFoster said:


> Animals that survive adapt to their environment. Our yuppy habitats provide an interesting environment for a lot of different species to thrive in. Mice, rats, squirrels, possum, raccoons, and others have lived alongside us for a long time. Now coyotes, bob cats, mountain lions, feral hogs and even the occasional bear have decided to check out the 'burbs. And why not? Lots of food and its generally safe for them b/c most suburban environments don't allow for an immediate response (ie I can't pop out my rifle and kill a coyote that has entered my backyard).
> 
> I don't quite see a downside to this though. Excellent way to dispose of those annoying neighborhood kids who think throwing rocks at people's dogs is entertaining. I think annoying kids being hunted by a pack of coyotes is entertaining.


:spittingcoffee:


----------



## Jaythethird

Man, wish I could take a camping trip to your place! A few days, a twelve gauge, and my trusty 270 would have em cleaned up in no time! Yotes are mangy little critters, scavengers. They send a lot of time near bacterial infected kills as they eat what they can find. I wouldn't worry too much of rabies rather than a bacterial infection if he ever gets nipped. We've let dogs eat the carcasses after skinning hides and haven't had a problem but have found a lot of parasites on hides before, ie flea like critters. I'm sure there ought to be someone in your area who would love to take care of the yote problem 

Howdy from Idaho!


----------



## cagal

Howdy back at ya! No chance of shotgun in our neck of the woods - it's a big no-no where we live. We have to "learn to live with them". This means not going on paths or parks at dawn, dusk, nighttime and so on. They say they are shy and will not bother you if the dog is on a leash. Yeah, right. Good thing my dog is a big boy (almost 100 lbs). I can only take him around our neighbourhood on the sidewalk at night now and now definitely no backyard time before 10a.m. or after 7 p.m.. This only started about 4 years ago. We used to let our lab out the door unsupervised with no problem. We had a mange epidemic that wiped out foxes and coyotes. Now they have recovered in full force.


----------



## Nigel

My parents like the coyotes. They have acreage and set their yard up for blue birds and swallows. City folks drop off their unwanted cats and they soon start hunting the birds. If the coyotes don't get them, & they usually do, then they get shot. Sucks, but the nearest shelter is too far.


----------



## Jaythethird

Well I'm very sad to hear that, it's places like that that should show factual evidence that population control of invasive species is a necessity. Maybe check lawful trapping methods? Most wild species will be afraid of humans but when given protection from them they quickly become domesticated. I wish ya the best of luck, and don't envy ya. I'm sure if you are supposed to "live with them" it will be a long journey to get to the point of eradication. Most likely an epidemic of some sorts will be needed to make a change. So like I said, best of luck, and I hope you and your pup can manage to live without nuisance 

Howdy from Idaho!


----------



## pyratemom

I'm glad we don't have coyotes here. It's hard enough to deal with the raccoons, possums, and silver rice rats, not to mention the iguanas and alligators and crocs. We are not allowed to discharge firearms in our county unless at a designated gun range but if there is a good reason, such as self defense they do allow it. I hope your dog is okay and doesn't get any infections from the tussle.


----------



## ShenzisMom

I'm just north of you in brampton. We had two coyotes move into my neighbourhood less than a year ago. They just had pups (3 that I saw). These aren't like any coyotes I've ever seen. They are quite large... They have killed off the squirral population and have attacked a coonhound. Thecity refuses to trap and relocate. It is quite worrisome.


----------



## Nigel

ShenzisMom said:


> I'm just north of you in brampton. We had two coyotes move into my neighbourhood less than a year ago. They just had pups (3 that I saw). These aren't like any coyotes I've ever seen. They are quite large... They have killed off the squirral population and have attacked a coonhound. Thecity refuses to trap and relocate. It is quite worrisome.


They are most likely coyote/wolf hybrids. Coyote-Wolf Hybrids Have Spread Across U.S. East

There are better articles, this one popped up on the first page. I think NG had a tv show about them to.


----------



## llombardo

Is getting a fence a possibility?


----------



## BowWowMeow

When I lived in the foothills of the Sandia Mountains in New Mexico we had a lot of coyote/feral dog hybrids. They were all sorts of interesting colors including brindle! They would get cats but they didn't bother my dog and I.


----------



## shepherdmom

pyratemom said:


> I'm glad we don't have coyotes here. It's hard enough to deal with the raccoons, possums, and silver rice rats, not to mention the iguanas and alligators and crocs. We are not allowed to discharge firearms in our county unless at a designated gun range but if there is a good reason, such as self defense they do allow it. I hope your dog is okay and doesn't get any infections from the tussle.


Oh god, I can't even imagine a croc or alligator. I've always lived in the desert southwest where coyotes, snakes, scorps etc. are the norm. A croc or alligator would freak me out badly.


----------



## ozzymama

I'm just North East of you in the Kawarthas and we have a huge issue with them, especially since it's cottage country and some weekenders aren't very savvy and because we have a lot of agriculture. They are very brave here, most of the farmers have livestock guardian dogs and donkeys. Some of the coyotes aren't even scared by the donkeys! We hear them most nights and I was driving into Oshawa one day, about 10 am I nearly hit one. There was that story in Oakville two years ago of the coyote attacking a child, jumping the fence to bite her. There was a bounty when we lived in Paris, but it was kept pretty quiet, up here they hunt them with dogs and a shotgun and we have no real season, it's year-round, part of your small mammal card.


----------



## selzer

I think we can kill them year round here too. I saw one the other day. IN THE CITY! I never see them here. Ok, once maybe. But that is in years, decades. One coyote, a gray fox, and a red fox, out here in the country. In the city I see a bajillion deer, and a coyote.


----------



## cagal

ShenzisMom said:


> I'm just north of you in brampton. We had two coyotes move into my neighbourhood less than a year ago. They just had pups (3 that I saw). These aren't like any coyotes I've ever seen. They are quite large... They have killed off the squirral population and have attacked a coonhound. Thecity refuses to trap and relocate. It is quite worrisome.


A sign went up today that a neighbours toy yorkie is lost/strayed. They live 6 houses away and the dog went missing yesterday. I feel terrible for them as I have a good idea what happened. They have a short fence but back right onto the path I know the coyotes use as a "highway". The coyotes near us are also pretty big-I'd guess 50-60 lbs?


----------



## Al Pozzolini

Coyotes will lure your GSD male out with a female in heat and ambush it in a pack. You have to be careful. The best solution is an M1-K9 Collar because your dog will look so awesome, coyotes won't think they can trick him.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Actually I don't think there is evidence for that whole luring with a female in heat deal. I believe it's in Jack London's fictional book 'White Fang' where that myth got it's start.


----------



## GSDolch

Agreed

The idea of them luring dogs with females in heat is a myth. Females only breed between Jan. and March I believe, and only have up to five days inbetween that where they mate. When they mate, they become a par and are temporarily monogamous for a number of years. Depending on how things go. That is a short window of time and to much work for them to lure dogs in when they can just snatch up the outdoor cat or small unattended little dog.

I'd say what happens is between the movies, and people probably not wanting to accept that their dog just took off after a coyote and didn't have any recall and is now gone. 

It's easier to say "must have been a bitch in heat!" vs "I didn't train my dog, now its probably dead."


----------



## Lilie

Coyotes rarely run alone, unless the population is sparse. One coyote will run from your dog and there is a chance (as your dog is chasing the coyote) that it will meet up with another coyote (or more) in the pack.


----------



## Courtney

Lilie said:


> Coyotes rarely run alone, unless the population is sparse. One coyote will run from your dog and there is a chance (as your dog is chasing the coyote) that it will meet up with another coyote (or more) in the pack.


Correct


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

That's true but I don't think they have the cognitive capability to plan and execute the whole 'femme fatale' MO. 

BTW- I'm not a wildlife biologist but my basic understanding of coyotes is they aren't really 'pack' animals like wolves. They tend to be solitary or have a very loose pack structure, unless they've been evolving new behaviors?




Lilie said:


> Coyotes rarely run alone, unless the population is sparse. One coyote will run from your dog and there is a chance (as your dog is chasing the coyote) that it will meet up with another coyote (or more) in the pack.


----------



## Courtney

Gwenhwyfair, very interesting Very cool job.

We have a pack that runs in our woods. Not sure how many their are? But you can hear them yip, yip, yipping at night.

A neighbor down the street years ago said a lone one came into their yard, their little terrier took off after it in the woods, where it was attacked by 3 others. She said it really did seem like they were waiting.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

hehehe I think you misunderstood me, I'm NOT a wildlife biologist...but you know what it would be a great job to have, I agree! 




Courtney said:


> Gwenhwyfair, very interesting Very cool job.
> 
> We have a pack that runs in our woods. Not sure how many their are? But you can hear them yip, yip, yipping at night.
> 
> A neighbor down the street years ago said a lone one came into their yard, their little terrier took off after it in the woods, where it was attacked by 3 others. She said it really did seem like they were waiting.


----------



## Courtney

Gwenhwyfair said:


> hehehe I think you misunderstood me, I'm NOT a wildlife biologist...but you know what it would be a great job to have, I agree!


LMAO!! I clearly see that you said NOT. I'm going to blame it on my lack of coffee this morning I was going to pick your brain on all sorts of topics. lol


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Coffee, don't start your day without it! 

Here's some interesting info I looked up:



> The abundance of food regulates coyote numbers,
> reproduction, survival, dispersal and territories.
> In the wild, coyotes generally have home
> ranges of 3 to 16 square miles. But in suburban
> areas, where resources are plentiful, coyotes may
> need only 1⁄4 to 1⁄2 square mile. This can lead to
> large coyote populations.​


http://agrilifecdn.tamu.edu/txwildlifeservices/files/2011/07/SuburbanCoyotes.pdf​ 
The difference in population density for wild vs suburban is stunning! I can see why they may have more of a 'packing' behavior in suburban areas.​ 



Courtney said:


> LMAO!! I clearly see that you said NOT. I'm going to blame it on my lack of coffee this morning I was going to pick your brain on all sorts of topics. lol


----------



## Jaythethird

I was just about to say, I haven't ever seen more than four in a football field sized area. And I haven't called in more than a five bagger with about 30 mins between the 1st group and the second pair. But having a dog that doesn't listen to a recall while smelling a bitch yote in heat, let alone, a stinky ol male that a decent size dog would perceive as an undersized intruder is a Lil more than not being trained. You have about 4 or 5 seconds before he's gone. And by gone I mean instinctually canine gone. Like humans no longer exist gone. 

Howdy from Idaho!


----------



## GSDolch

Gwenhwyfair said:


> That's true but I don't think they have the cognitive capability to plan and execute the whole 'femme fatale' MO.
> 
> BTW- I'm not a wildlife biologist but my basic understanding of coyotes is they aren't really 'pack' animals like wolves. They tend to be solitary or have a very loose pack structure, unless they've been evolving new behaviors?



From my own understanding, generally coyotes stick to pairs, with the bands (or packs or routs as they are also called) are closely related adults and offspring. They stay together for a little while and eventually go their separate ways. With the younger ones heading out further to create their own territory. Its an ebb and flow it seems, based on what is needed for survival in that location.


Not a biologist...just a little sad that my totem animal wasn't the coyote like my grannies. (She was Apache)


----------



## GSDolch

Jaythethird said:


> I was just about to say, I haven't ever seen more than four in a football field sized area. And I haven't called in more than a five bagger with about 30 mins between the 1st group and the second pair. But having a dog that doesn't listen to a recall while smelling a bitch yote in heat, let alone, a stinky ol male that a decent size dog would perceive as an undersized intruder is a Lil more than not being trained. You have about 4 or 5 seconds before he's gone. And by gone I mean instinctually canine gone. Like humans no longer exist gone.
> 
> Howdy from Idaho!



Considering people have stated on here that their dog has good recall and are called off chasing coyotes, I'm not sure I would agree with your last statement.


Aside from that. If someone is in an area where its known to have predators that can eat your dog, its probably a good idea to make sure that the dog isn't running off or out by itself. Either by a solid recall or a good leash.


----------



## GSDolch

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Coffee, don't start your day without it!
> 
> Here's some interesting info I looked up:
> 
> 
> 
> http://agrilifecdn.tamu.edu/txwildlifeservices/files/2011/07/SuburbanCoyotes.pdf​
> The difference in population density for wild vs suburban is stunning! I can see why they may have more of a 'packing' behavior in suburban areas.​



Huh..thats interesting, the difference. It can probably also work as an illusion. More coyote packs in an area can make it look like bigger packs.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Thanks for the info. What is your totem animal?



GSDolch said:


> From my own understanding, generally coyotes stick to pairs, with the bands (or packs or routs as they are also called) are closely related adults and offspring. They stay together for a little while and eventually go their separate ways. With the younger ones heading out further to create their own territory. Its an ebb and flow it seems, based on what is needed for survival in that location.
> 
> 
> Not a biologist...just a little sad that my totem animal wasn't the coyote like my grannies. (She was Apache)


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Yup that's what I was thinking as well, 'packing'. If there is an abundance of food it would reduce territorial behavior.

BTW- agree completely with you on the training aspect (though I think the OP did have her dog on leash in this case??..I'll reread it.)

Still....when I was training before Ilda was spayed we went to training when she was in heat and the trainer told everyone handling their males it was their job to keep the males focused and obedient. Males must still compete and perform their work (such as police K9 which better not divert when after a suspect) even when presented with that distraction.

So my observation concurs with yours, training can make a big difference.

(in edit, nope OPs dog was not on a leash)




GSDolch said:


> Huh..thats interesting, the difference. It can probably also work as an illusion. More coyote packs in an area can make it look like bigger packs.


----------



## Jaythethird

Not looking for you to agree there dolche. I have dogs that recall, if you read my post you could assume I must be able to have them recall while hunting them or that would be a lot of lost pups, time and money. With a 250 dollar bounty per set of ears and a tail, one could see how much of an investment could be lost if a dog was allowed to just chase one away out of clean kill range. So I didn't call your previous staters liars, that is great that there recall is that good. It is needed. Training like that is needed. But you might also realize that training is only a constant battle between handler and instinct. There is also a difference in situations comparable. A dog who spots a yote 25, 50, 75 yards away will be easier to recall than that of a yote jumping out 5 yards away from behind a sage. It's easy to tell your pup not to eat the kitty while it's on the neighbors roof, but it's not Lil harder when he has the kitty in his mouth ya dig? 



Howdy from Idaho!


----------



## Birdwatcher

In the OP, my concern is that the dog caught up to the coyote in the first place, makes me wonder about the health of the coyote. I know greyhounds and lurchers can catch 'em, but they are pretty quick regardless.

Coyotes certainly are social much of the year, around here they start getting really vocal around January, and just two or three coyotes will try to sound like a whole pack.

An important thing to recall too is that coyotes will respond to a dog much as they would to an intruding coyote ie. attack and attempt to kill it. Certainly many of us have probably been followed by a coyote when walking a dog, I know I have, the coyote typically glimpsed lurking in dense brush.

One technique used by coyote hunters is to bring a dog to act as a lure.

As to the lure and kill thing, it does happen, whether premeditated or not, the dog pursuing a coyote and getting attacked by the pack. No small thing either, coyotes have long, sharp wild canid-type canine teeth and can rip up a dog pretty quick.

Birdwatcher


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

We have coyotes around here, I've seen them trotting blissfully down the street of our subdivision.

Generally they don't weigh much more then 30 pounds (see linked information from Texas A&M) and the one's I've seen personally didn't look much bigger then 30 pounds (maybe wolf/dog/hybrids will get bigger...)

They generally go after small prey like small dogs, cats and rodents.

There were problems with overpopulation of larger prey in some western states even with coyotes abounding (this was sans wolves) because Coyotes really don't take down large prey from everything I've read and learned and witnessed. They aren't organized pack hunters like wolves who have tight knit cooperative hunting behavior.

So my point is, they may attack and definitely a rabid animal will be unpredictable but generally I don't think coyotes, which are opportunists and don't want to be wounded themselves, would go after a large dog especially in suburban areas where they have MUCH easier pickings to choose from.


----------



## GSDolch

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Thanks for the info. What is your totem animal?



White Tail Deer, Dragonfly and Green Sea Turtle. No canines, but thats OK. I still lubs them.


----------



## Jaythethird

Well Gwen you are pretty spot on. Most likely they will scamper on but if they are with others they will usually try to fight whatever is coming in. More territorial than preying imo. I have used lure dogs like birdwatcher stated. And if there are multiples it is easier to get them to come in, but the training of these dogs is to entice them and return to the set so the yote feels as if it's in control 

Howdy from Idaho!


----------



## GSDolch

Jaythethird said:


> *Not looking for you to agree there dolche*. I have dogs that recall, if you read my post you could assume I must be able to have them recall while hunting them or that would be a lot of lost pups, time and money. With a 250 dollar bounty per set of ears and a tail, one could see how much of an investment could be lost if a dog was allowed to just chase one away out of clean kill range. So I didn't call your previous staters liars, that is great that there recall is that good. It is needed. Training like that is needed. But you might also realize that training is only a constant battle between handler and instinct. There is also a difference in situations comparable. A dog who spots a yote 25, 50, 75 yards away will be easier to recall than that of a yote jumping out 5 yards away from behind a sage. It's easy to tell your pup not to eat the kitty while it's on the neighbors roof, but it's not Lil harder when he has the kitty in his mouth ya dig?
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy from Idaho!



It's a discussion so I fail to see why that even matters. It doesn't matter what you are or aren't looking for. People respond to people. If people don't want other people to respond, then people shouldn't post things. 

You are more than welcome to your opinion, and no doubt, that some dogs aren't good on their recall, but five yards or 500 yards, a good recall is a good recall. It doesn't matter. Dog sees coyote, dog runs after coyote, dog gets call back, dog comes back or it doesn't..distance doesn't matter IMO. /shrugs


----------



## GSDolch

Birdwatcher said:


> In the OP, my concern is that the dog caught up to the coyote in the first place, makes me wonder about the health of the coyote. I know greyhounds and lurchers can catch 'em, but they are pretty quick regardless.
> 
> Coyotes certainly are social much of the year, around here they start getting really vocal around January, and just two or three coyotes will try to sound like a whole pack.
> 
> An important thing to recall too is that coyotes will respond to a dog much as they would to an intruding coyote ie. attack and attempt to kill it. Certainly many of us have probably been followed by a coyote when walking a dog, I know I have, the coyote typically glimpsed lurking in dense brush.
> 
> One technique used by coyote hunters is to bring a dog to act as a lure.
> *
> As to the lure and kill thing, it does happen, whether premeditated or not, the dog pursuing a coyote and getting attacked by the pack. No small thing either, coyotes have long, sharp wild canid-type canine teeth and can rip up a dog pretty quick.*
> 
> Birdwatcher


Agreed. I have no doubt that they can trick and scheme, its what they are good at. It's just not something that is limited to "female in heat, attracts dog, band feast" I don't think a female in heat is really part of the deal unless one just happens to be at that time they start trying to lure something. lol


----------



## Blanketback

We have lots of coyotes here, and we can hear them howling at night. Sometimes they sound so close, I'll leash my dog when he's out to pee and won't even use the back yard! I believe that they do lure pet dogs - although I don't know about the female in heat - but they do mimic barking. It's such a phony bark too, lol, it's funny to listen to.


----------



## Jaythethird

GSDolch said:


> It's a discussion so I fail to see why that even matters. It doesn't matter what you are or aren't looking for. People respond to people. If people don't want other people to respond, then people shouldn't post things.
> 
> You are more than welcome to your opinion, and no doubt, that some dogs aren't good on their recall, but five yards or 500 yards, a good recall is a good recall. It doesn't matter. Dog sees coyote, dog runs after coyote, dog gets call back, dog comes back or it doesn't..distance doesn't matter IMO. /shrugs


I wouldn't suggest that if your dog is up to 500 yards he has a good recall. So in an aspect distance does matter. And at that, 500 yard is pretty minimal for my area. And I encourage responding to my responses of others responding to my response. 

And in the case of opinions, although we are all entitled to our own, I would rather take mine from experience rather than hearsay. So... 





Howdy from Idaho!


----------



## GSDolch

> And in the case of opinions, although we are all entitled to our own, I would rather take mine from experience rather than hearsay. So...



You're more than welcome to take whatever you want. I'm not out to change your mind, just discussion. And I agree, I would much rather take mine from experience instead of hearsay. So...


----------



## Jaythethird

Are you a woman? 

Howdy from Idaho!


----------



## GSDolch

Jaythethird said:


> Are you a woman?
> 
> Howdy from Idaho!


I fail to see what gender has to do with anything. Its a discussion board, we discussed. Some things I disagreed with you on, some things I agreed with you on. How does gender play a role in that exactly?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

LOL! So..._Jem_....what was your animal totem again? (The clever Raven?  )




GSDolch said:


> I fail to see what gender has to do with anything. Its a discussion board, we discussed. Some things I disagreed with you on, some things I agreed with you on. How does gender play a role in that exactly?


----------



## GSDolch

Gwenhwyfair said:


> LOL! So..._Jem_....what was your animal totem again? (The clever Raven?  )



I dunno, I never explored the Raven or felt anything towards him, but, maybe! lol.

Its White Tail Deer, Dragonfly and Green Sea Turtle.  (just in case it got missed in all this jumble. lol)


Oh, and Jay, yes, I am female. I still fail to see why that matters.


----------



## Jaythethird

ha ha. Gender has a bit to do with it as I was enquiring if it was worth it to further the discussion or not. But I've made an educated guess. 
This forum thing is actually quite intriguing. I might be here to stay 

Howdy from Idaho!


----------



## GSDolch

Jaythethird said:


> ha ha. Gender has a bit to do with it as I was enquiring if it was worth it to further the discussion or not. But I've made an educated guess.
> This forum thing is actually quite intriguing. I might be here to stay
> 
> Howdy from Idaho!


If your "educated guess" is to not continue the discussion because I am female, you will be making that choice lots. This board is primarily female. Not that there isn't a fair share of males. They are however, outnumbered. 

Gender really doesn't have anything to do with it, lol.


----------



## Jaythethird

No not at all. And I meant nothing derogatory as to my inquisition. And my educated guess was that only taken by the way you were responding. Written without emotion yet had emotion trying to spill out of it. Ie, "no honey nothings wrong" or "sure, you can do whatever you want babe" kinda thing. Which isn't bad just letting you know where my educated guess came from. So no, I actually enjoy mental stimulation from females, I wasn't basing on if I would or wouldn't discuss with you due to your gender. I just know when to bow out 

Howdy from Idaho!


----------



## GSDolch

Jaythethird said:


> No not at all. And I meant nothing derogatory as to my inquisition. And my educated guess was that only taken by the way you were responding. Written without emotion yet had emotion trying to spill out of it. Ie, "no honey nothings wrong" or "sure, you can do whatever you want babe" kinda thing. Which isn't bad just letting you know where my educated guess came from. So no, I actually enjoy mental stimulation from females, I wasn't basing on if I would or wouldn't discuss with you due to your gender. I just know when to bow out
> 
> Howdy from Idaho!



Alrighty, just making sure and letting you know. Just in case that is where it was stemming from. lol 

As far as my typing...give it some time to get to know me. You'll know when that emotion is spilling out. lol.


----------



## cagal

Birdwatcher said:


> In the OP, my concern is that the dog caught up to the coyote in the first place, makes me wonder about the health of the coyote. I know greyhounds and lurchers can catch 'em, but they are pretty quick regardless.
> 
> Coyotes certainly are social much of the year, around here they start getting really vocal around January, and just two or three coyotes will try to sound like a whole pack.
> 
> An important thing to recall too is that coyotes will respond to a dog much as they would to an intruding coyote ie. attack and attempt to kill it. Certainly many of us have probably been followed by a coyote when walking a dog, I know I have, the coyote typically glimpsed lurking in dense brush.
> 
> One technique used by coyote hunters is to bring a dog to act as a lure.
> 
> As to the lure and kill thing, it does happen, whether premeditated or not, the dog pursuing a coyote and getting attacked by the pack. No small thing either, coyotes have long, sharp wild canid-type canine teeth and can rip up a dog pretty quick.
> 
> Birdwatcher


 Hunter went absolutely flying down the stairs of our deck (he was definitely off-leash) and his is not a barker so I don't think the coyote even knew what was coming. I saw Hunter chasing the coyote briefly before I had a chance to collect my wits and figure out what was happening - I believe it was trying to get away but Hunter has really high prey drive. The coyote was hurt but I didn't see signs of blood on either (the coyote was brave enough to go back across the yard a few minutes later but took off after Hunter started barking up a storm through the window). This one has been hanging around for quite some time according to my neighbour. I can't tell for sure if it was rabid, but I doubt it. We see lots cutting across our back yard as we back onto a creek that is part of a wildlife corridor set up by the city. We were kept up all last night due to the howling. There was also some discussion about recall - I was up on second floor (we have walkout basement so deck is actually up a storey) and he was about 30 fee away. That being said, he comes from long distances as well. We have dog-hating neighbours two houses down so it's important he be well-trained so they have nothing to complain about.


----------



## JakodaCD OA




----------



## JakodaCD OA




----------



## JakodaCD OA

the above were taken with my game cam (date is wrong) about 2 weeks ago..in my backyard, well on the other side of the fencing

She is as big as my 75lb gsd..we have alot of coyotes around here, they are pretty brave, tho they haven't challenged my dog yet..

I have a friend with a packof them behind her house, and they have howled in her dogs, who are definitely interested in joining up with them..(she's on a farm big fields)..

As long as they mind their own business, they dont bother me..


----------



## PhoenixGuardian

I used to worry about my GSD, Phoenix, tangling with coyotes at night (I let him outside every evening in addition to his being out at other times; its his favorite time) but he stays very close to our back door, where the coyotes don't come, not really straying out of the light. He likes to guard our back door, but if it gets really late, or really dark, he starts barking for no apparent reason (I say its not apparent, because i can't tell that anything is there, but he can sense much more than I) as though he is telling the coyotes that he is on guard here, and they had better stay away!
I worry about him though when we walk, because we do have quite a few coyotes where i live. I live in the country though, so they are still afraid of people and try and keep their distance. 
Several years ago my Golden retriever was outside at night and my mom looked out the window and had a  moment. There was a coyote trying to "Play with her" while trying to take her just a little further out of the yard. She wasn't buying it though (She was way to smart to trust this intruder:groovy but he ran as soon as we opened the door. 
So I do believe that they lure dogs out of yards, not to mention I know people who have had it happen. They are wild animals, who have survived this long by being cunning and sometimes playing dirty; its what they sometimes have to do. When they are out and you can hear them yipping, they are staying still, its when they are quiet that they are on the move! Coyotes make me nervous, on account of the fact that i never know what they are going to do. And coyote/dogs are even worse in my mind. I have a friend who works for animal control, and she had to research a case that took place in a big city. The coyotes and coyote/dogs had formed an enormous pack (strange enough in itself) and was actually stalking people. They killed one woman who was out jogging, and several other people. When the police found the pack, they tried to attack the police, who had to shoot most of them. 
My own guess would be that the pack had gotten too large and they were getting desperate (though not desperate enough to turn on one another yet)
I can't imagine having that happen though! That would be so scarey, just picturing my beloved dog tangling with a possibly rabid coyote (or coyotes!) Its good that you trained him so well!!!!!
Lol that coyote probably got the thrashing of his life 
Whoa, that was actually pretty long  I got on a roll... Sorry. You guys can skip over this post if you so wish, kinda got carried away


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Maybe a hybrid.

Like I said I'm not a wildlife biologist but I am a NatGeo nerd.. 

and I've seen quite a few coyotes personally, we're experiencing quite a population growth here too.

The ones I've seen personally match the descriptions in the literature and wildlife shows I've watched, most of them are pretty small 40 pounds if that, leggy though.

Now the wolf/coyote hybrid (interesting link posted earlier about that)...that's sort'a scary. 

Cool pics, thanks for posting them up!



JakodaCD OA said:


> the above were taken with my game cam (date is wrong) about 2 weeks ago..in my backyard, well on the other side of the fencing
> 
> *She is as big as my 75lb gsd..*we have alot of coyotes around here, they are pretty brave, tho they haven't challenged my dog yet..
> 
> I have a friend with a packof them behind her house, and they have howled in her dogs, who are definitely interested in joining up with them..(she's on a farm big fields)..
> 
> As long as they mind their own business, they dont bother me..


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

...and on lighter note, Bill Engvall tells this story about his wife's Daschie, his German Shepherd and coyotes on the 'One for the Road' Blue Collar Comedy tour, Bill would have been in heckuva a lot of trouble with his wife if not for the GSD! 


" and we got a german shepherd we found on the side of the road. 

She's psycho. 

Now I know why she was on the side of the road. 

Yeah, nothing's free. 

But I love that dog. 

That dog saved my hiney one night. 

One night my wife and I were sound asleep in bed, her dog was tryin' to jump up on the bed after I just talked to it. 

So I just grabbed the little wiener dog and flung him out in the backyard. 

Well, about five-thirty that mornin' I heard this squealin' and screamin' comin' out of the backyard. 

Good god, I hopped out of bed in my underwear, put on my headlight house shoes, ran out in the backyard, and a coyote had jumped the fence. 

Yes, and had my wife's wiener dog pinned down on the ground. 

I'm like, "oh, [heck]. 

"I appreciate what you're doin'. 

"Could have done it a little sooner " about that time I felt this whoosh by my leg. 

That german shepherd ran out in that backyard, hit that coyote broadside, that coyote did three flips and jumped the fence. 

I looked at that german shepherd and said, "come on, " funny thing was, for about two weeks after that, my wife and I would be sittin' at the breakfast table havin' coffee. 

We'd look out in the street and there'd be two or three coyotes sittin' in our street, lookin' at our backyard. 

And you know the conversation went like this. 

"What? 

"No, [heck] no. 

"Don't go in there. 

"That little dog's a setup. 

"I ain't lyin'. 

"Ask joe what happened to him. 

"Heck, he won't eat nothin' " god bless you washington, I appreciate it!


----------



## GSDElsa

Coyotes are turning into nasty little buggers. They do run in packs but they are not as structured as you'd see in wolves. I spent my youth chasing them on my horse (don't ask haha) and they were never alone. My parents' house backs to 10000 acres of open space and they encounter them all the time. Years ago they used to run from my parent's labs and now they will challenge them. I'll have to see if I can find a photo their neighbor took once of one up in one or their dogs face. They were coming back from a walk and were literally at the end of their Street when it happened. They also kill small dogs all the time. ... one came right into the neighbor's driveway and snatched the dog. 

anyhow..... not sure how much coyotes have changed in other areas but in NM I would absolutely not be surprised if they started throwing down with big dogs. 

And the Coyotes there have always been more than 30 pounds I feel. I'd say more like 40 or 50?


----------



## GSDElsa

Oh and I'm not a wild life biologist but am a biologist and spent college working in a wildlife biologist lab at my university


----------

